# All your post are belong to me!



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Eat yer heart out, all you folks that just passed 1,000.  With this post, I just hit _*10,000*_ and thus enter the magical realm of 5-digit postcount.

This was no doubt ably assisted by my transfer six months or so ago to a job where I have more free time, plus my participation in a number of ....er, lively discussions that prompted me to make plentiful replies.

I also haven't checked recently, but I think I surged past Henry in postcount recently and moved up to like number 8 or something like that.  So, woohoo!  Digital drinks and cigars for all!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Woohoo!  Congratulations!

Does that make you level 6 now?


----------



## Rel (Mar 15, 2005)

Congrats, JD!  I was just noticing in another thread that you have almost twice as many posts as ERIC NOAH himself!

That dude must have a life or somethin'!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, and I think you're #6.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Now just wait for Crothian to hack in and steal your postcount.  

Congrats!


----------



## jonesy (Mar 15, 2005)

Bah, postcount means nothing.

_He said_ just to get 5% closer to 500. And that's still only 5% of Joshuas postcount.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm slowly working on catching you! One by one, I am surpassing other on the Great List. Soon, I shall be more powerful than...well, no, no one can surpass The Crothian.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

Yawn......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

And I"m catching _you_ AMG.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 15, 2005)

at least crothian doesn't yet have as many posts as all the other members put together.  yet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> And I"m catching _you_ AMG.



 Pfft, get on the first page and we'll talk. Creamsteak is next on my list...then Brother Shatterstone...bwahaha!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> at least crothian doesn't yet have as many posts as all the other members put together.  yet.




The man keeps my post count down so this will never happen.......


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The man keeps my post count down so this will never happen.......



 That's 'cause THE MAN always wants to keep you down.


----------



## reanjr (Mar 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Yawn......




But how does your RATE of posts compare to Joshua's?  Is he gaining on you? Losing ground?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Pfft, get on the first page and we'll talk. Creamsteak is next on my list...then Brother Shatterstone...bwahaha!



Yeah, you'd think that.  Then, when you're not expecting it -- BAM!

You'll drop a book.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> That's 'cause THE MAN always wants to keep you down.



Have you even _met_ THE MAN?  He could be a very nice guy.  I mean -- he's _the man_.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 15, 2005)

Woo-hoo! Way to go, Joshua. 

I'm close to it myself. Didn't post much for half a year in which I was really, really down but now I'm working my way up again.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 15, 2005)

Good times, good times...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'm working my way up again.



... For some reason I was just thinking of Stairway to Heaven...

Weird.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

reanjr said:
			
		

> But how does your RATE of posts compare to Joshua's?  Is he gaining on you? Losing ground?




since when?  Since the site started?  he is loosing ground.  In the past week? he probably gained as I was doing other things then posting.  So, depends.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you even _met_ THE MAN?  He could be a very nice guy.  I mean -- he's _the man_.



 I've met THE MAN and I was too busy being kept down to notice whether or not he was nice.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Oh, and I think you're #6.



OMG, this is HUGE!  Morrus and Henry slacking off, kreynolds takes a dive...  what's the world coming to?  Even Nightfall's been pretty scarse since Scarred Lands folded, and he's looking more and more like an easy target.  hong's gone and graduated, and presumably (if he hasn't already) he'll have, like a job or something, and may not be able to post as much.

Crothian's probably pretty untouchable, but suddenly Hypersmurf and Piratecat are looking a bit more vulnerable after all...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I've met THE MAN and I was too busy being kept down to notice whether or not he was nice.



Well, he knows if _you've_ been naughty or nice.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> OMG, this is HUGE!  Morrus and Henry slacking off, kreynolds takes a dive...  what's the world coming to?  Even Nightfall's been pretty scarse since Scarred Lands folded, and he's looking more and more like an easy target.  hong's gone and graduated, and presumably (if he hasn't already) he'll have, like a job or something, and may not be able to post as much.
> 
> Crothian's probably pretty untouchable, but suddenly Hypersmurf and Piratecat are looking a bit more vulnerable after all...



Well, you're at 10,001 now!  You're catching them!  You might have a chance!

Or not.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 15, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> OMG, this is HUGE!  Morrus and Henry slacking off, kreynolds takes a dive...  what's the world coming to?  Even Nightfall's been pretty scarse since Scarred Lands folded, and he's looking more and more like an easy target.  hong's gone and graduated, and presumably (if he hasn't already) he'll have, like a job or something, and may not be able to post as much.
> 
> Crothian's probably pretty untouchable, but suddenly Hypersmurf and Piratecat are looking a bit more vulnerable after all...




I think you can get 4th if you really try.  PC and Smurf still post a good amount.  They are catchible but they will be tougher to do.  THe real question is can you keep the posting up?  That's the real problem.  as you note other posters have gotten this high, they just ...um...couldn't keep it up!!


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I think you can get 4th if you really try.  PC and Smurf still post a good amount.  They are catchible but they will be tougher to do.  THe real question is can you keep the posting up?  That's the real problem.  as you note other posters have gotten this high, they just ...um...couldn't keep it up!!



 Oh, come on!  Even *I* am not going to follow *that* obvious a straight line.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm working on getting to page 2.  I'll be happy when I get there.  I've buzzed up page 3 fairly quickly. It's a challenge though.  It's a constantly moving target, for the most part.  Although I do find some people with relatively high post counts that seem somewhat static, so maybe they've dropped off.  Like, Dalomar is at the top of page 3, and I don't even know who that guy is!  I think some of these folks rack up a couple of thousand posts playing in PBP games, or playing You Bastard! or something like that.  There are others who never post in general, and only post in like books and games.  Odd.  Why go to a d20 board to talk about video games or TV shows?  I don't understand that.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 15, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Oh, come on!  Even *I* am not going to follow *that* obvious a straight line.



 Still, nothing in his post implied straightness, necessarily.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Still, nothing in his post implied straightness, necessarily.




I have to allow for anything, don't want to leave anyone out.....


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> I'm working on getting to page 2.  I'll be happy when I get there.  I've buzzed up page 3 fairly quickly. It's a challenge though.  It's a constantly moving target, for the most part.  Although I do find some people with relatively high post counts that seem somewhat static, so maybe they've dropped off.  Like, Dalomar is at the top of page 3, and I don't even know who that guy is!



You have no idea what it's like being near the top.  The constant pressure, the Machiavellian political games, the limelight, constant champagne and seedy underbelly of prostitutes and drugs. Why, last time I saw Horacio, he was a strung-out wino, mumbling to himself about Smurfs or something like that around rpg.net.   He couldn't take it anymore, and just cracked.  It'll eat you alive, man!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You have no idea what it's like being near the top.  The constant pressure, the Machiavellian political games, the limelight, constant champagne and seedy underbelly of prostitutes and drugs. Why, last time I saw Horacio, he was a strung-out wino, mumbling to himself about Smurfs or something like that around rpg.net.   He couldn't take it anymore, and just cracked.  It'll eat you alive, man!




Remember, Crothian is your friend.  Listen to Crothian, trust in Crothian.


----------



## Staffan (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Have you even _met_ THE MAN?  He could be a very nice guy.  I mean -- he's _the man_.



Ah, I think you're making the common mistake of confusing The Man (who keeps a brother down), and Da Man (who's a really cool guy).


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

Congrats! 

I've got a LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG way to go to even get there.....


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Remember, Crothian is your friend.  Listen to Crothian, trust in Crothian.



It's a trap!


----------



## IronWolf (Mar 16, 2005)

I've been trying to avoid the 1000 post threads of late, *but* 10,000 posts!  Now that gets a hearty Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's a trap!




only if you oppose us, only if you oppose us......


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian, you're scaring me.  Yeah, Darkness, didn't you used to be up there in the top five or so?

I really don't pay enough attention.  That's what's gonna get me in the end; some hotshot up and comer's gonna off me when I'm not paying attention.  Just like Orcus.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Pay attention?  Why would you even care enough to actually pay attention?  I mean I guess if I cared I could really go back to my old posting habits and really put it out of reach, but that's just silly.  Enjoy the boards, have fun, who cares about this stupid post count thing.  Trust me, it has caused me more problems.


----------



## Greylock (Mar 16, 2005)

More problems? That suggests you had problems before.

Talk to us, Crothian. We are you friend.


----------



## Stone Angel (Mar 16, 2005)

Let it out Cro, let it out my friend. Well I think there has been a surge in posts lately, most of us just trying to get into the 1k club and such. 

But congrats. Something to tell the grandchildren about I suppose.


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

I blame the new server and the nice speed to all the crazy posting......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Staffan said:
			
		

> Ah, I think you're making the common mistake of confusing The Man (who keeps a brother down), and Da Man (who's a really cool guy).



Well, they're cousins, actually.


----------



## DragonSword (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I blame the new server and the nice speed to all the crazy posting......



 Seconded.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> OMG, this is HUGE!  Morrus and Henry slacking off, kreynolds takes a dive...  what's the world coming to?  Even Nightfall's been pretty scarse since Scarred Lands folded, and he's looking more and more like an easy target.  hong's gone and graduated, and presumably (if he hasn't already) he'll have, like a job or something, and may not be able to post as much.
> 
> Crothian's probably pretty untouchable, but suddenly Hypersmurf and Piratecat are looking a bit more vulnerable after all...



Congratulations

Actually I'm not sure I'd want to touch an ooze - slimy!

Now just to try and work my way up to 2ppd (the limit of my current ambitions)


----------



## diaglo (Mar 16, 2005)

congrats. i missed the last 100 or so... due to your flurry of posts. i'll have to go back and look them up now that search is working again.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> congrats. i missed the last 100 or so... due to your flurry of posts. i'll have to go back and look them up now that search is working again.



Eh, you didn't really miss much.     A fair amount of OT silliness, actually, plus arguing on the movie forum.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Crothian, you're scaring me.  Yeah, Darkness, didn't you used to be up there in the top five or so?



 Yeah. hong was already wondering when I would surpass his post count.


----------



## fett527 (Mar 16, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> There are others who never post in general, and only post in like books and games.  Odd.  Why go to a d20 board to talk about video games or TV shows?  I don't understand that.




I post a lot more in the off-topic and Fantasy Sci-fi TV forums because I feel I have more to contribute on those subjects.  I enjoy reading threads in General and Rules, but I don't have a large collection of D20 material and have played only a few characters in 3.0/3.5 (even though we've been playing steadily since 3.0 came out) so I don't have as much to contribute.  Also the speed of which the posting happens in those forums is a little fast for what I have time to keep up with.  I also know there are like-minded individuals on these boards that I like to discuss things with that are not D20.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Pay attention?  Why would you even care enough to actually pay attention?  I mean I guess if I cared I could really go back to my old posting habits and really put it out of reach, but that's just silly.



Well, as I said, I don't.  It's still fun to occasionally pretend like I do, though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...plus arguing on the movie forum.




Now you've done it! Given away the secret to gaining posts! Even more so than PbP games...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Now you've done it! Given away the secret to gaining posts! Even more so than PbP games...




that's the secret for 10k, not the 25 k secret.......


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> that's the secret for 10k, not the 25 k secret.......



 The secret to 25k is being Crothian


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> The secret to 25k is being Crothian




it didn't hurt......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> 25k is Crothian



Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow. I've just surpassed Teflon Billy.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Wow. I've just surpassed Teflon Billy.




That could be dangerious.  If there is one guy I don't want behond him, it is him!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just wanted to clarify.





25k, that is so January 2005......


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Now you've done it! Given away the secret to gaining posts! Even more so than PbP games...



I rarely do either. Maybe I should.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> That could be dangerious.  If there is one guy I don't want behond him, it is him!!



...     

No comment.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> No comment.





it is a sad day when I set it up, but no one is willing to spike it down......


----------



## diaglo (Mar 16, 2005)

just post:

OD&D(1974) is the only true game. All the other editions are just poor imitations of the real thing.  

on every single thread of every forum. i'm sure you'll reach Crothian's count.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> 25k, that is so January 2005......



My apologies, we can't all be as with-it as you are.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I rarely do either. Maybe I should.



I don't get it.  My PbP game doesn't give me very many posts.  Maybe one or two a day if the GM was there, but he's posted like two or three times this month.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just post:
> 
> OD&D(1974) is the only true game. All the other editions are just poor imitations of the real thing.
> 
> on every single thread of every forum. i'm sure you'll reach Crothian's count.




not if I do it first!!!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is a sad day when I set it up, but no one is willing to spike it down......



If only Eric's Grandmother would take the day off...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't get it.  My PbP game doesn't give me very many posts.  Maybe one or two a day if the GM was there, but he's posted like two or three times this month.



Sounds like you need to join about three or four more games.  And then run two or three more yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not if I do it first!!!



Nah, you'll never reach Crothian's postcount.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Sounds like you need to join about three or four more games.  And then run two or three more yourself.



Yikes.  That might do it, but I like to support LEW with my PbP games.  Games there dont' start up often enough.  And I'm relatively new there, so I want more experience before I run my own game.

That's something I'll have to do in the future, though.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I don't get it.  My PbP game doesn't give me very many posts.  Maybe one or two a day if the GM was there, but he's posted like two or three times this month.



 I think the trick is being in like half a dozen pbps at once.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> If only Eric's Grandmother would take the day off...




we are deep in off topic like any of the mods actually read this garbage.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I think the trick is being in like half a dozen pbps at once.



Hm, so if I played PbP with the intent of raising my postcount, then I'd do that.  I browsed some of the open PbP games before and none of them looked intriguing at the time...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we are deep in off topic like any of the mods actually read this garbage.....



OT is where the gray area of the rules are present in force?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, so if I played PbP with the intent of raising my postcount, then I'd do that.  I browsed some of the open PbP games before and none of them looked intriguing at the time...



Start some yourself.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Start some yourself.



Bah, no time.  I use my energy to post unless posts like this one.  

And I wouldn't expect anyone to actually want to play.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't expect anyone to actually want to play.



You realize that this is site full of role-players, some of whom don't have a group right now?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> OT is where the gray area of the rules are present in force?




no, I was calling out someone.....


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Start some yourself.




I just did!!


----------



## Belen (Mar 16, 2005)

One day I too shall hit 10k.  However, I will probably have no teeth and be taking the little blue pills.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You realize that this is site full of role-players, some of whom don't have a group right now?




...
...
...
Naaaah.
 

I sometimes think people think like me, so if they saw my game it'd be like, "Pfft, _another_ homebrew world?  What_ever_."


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Bah, no time.  I use my energy to post unless posts like this one.
> 
> And I wouldn't expect anyone to actually want to play.




And with that attitude, you will go far in life!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I just did!!



... Like, just now?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Ya, I started a thread down in Talking the Talk or whatever it be called announcing a new game...course a non d20 game but still


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> And with that attitude, you will go far in life!!!



 
I just think that way for roleplaying games.

Different philosophies for different situations.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, I started a thread down in Talking the Talk or whatever it be called announcing a new game...course a non d20 game but still



Huh, what you running?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I blame the new server and the nice speed to all the crazy posting......



 Hey, man, I started BEFORE the new server came up.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I sometimes think people think like me, so if they saw my game it'd be like, "Pfft, _another_ homebrew world?  What_ever_."



 Tell them it's Greyhawk or something, just, err, "slightly modified."


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Huh, what you running?




Paranioa


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Paranioa



 Paranoia is a good reason for running.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Paranioa



Do I need the rules to play?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Tell them it's Greyhawk or something, just, err, "slightly modified."



Hah!  Riiight.  New pantheon, new world, new cosmology, slightly altered mechanics.  Still Greyhawk.  Somehow.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Paranoia is a good reason for running.



*shakes his head*


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah!  Riiight.  New pantheon, new world, new cosmology, slightly altered mechanics.  Still Greyhawk.  Somehow.



What's wrong with a homebrew, anyway?  I love a good homebrew.  And I like a mediocre one as well as most published settings.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Do I need the rules to play?




knowing the rules is technically treasonious.  What I do want though is people famialr with the setting and how the game is played.  It is not like other (not fun) games.  There are differnces in the mind set.  If you have some time in the thread looking for players I posted two links to places you can read some of what the game is like.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's wrong with a homebrew, anyway?  I love a good homebrew.  And I like a mediocre one as well as most published settings.




homebrew can be hard to get info acorss the boards, one has to introduice the whole setting to people not familar at all with it.  It is easier to do a published setting people are going to understand and be more familar with.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hah!  Riiight.  New pantheon, new world, new cosmology, slightly altered mechanics.  Still Greyhawk.  Somehow.



 Blame Vecna.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> *shakes his head*




its a great game......


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> knowing the rules is technically treasonious.  What I do want though is people famialr with the setting and how the game is played.  It is not like other (not fun) games.  There are differnces in the mind set.  If you have some time in the thread looking for players I posted two links to places you can read some of what the game is like.



I've only had very indirect exposure to Paranoia, but I definitely think I've got the gist of what it's all about.  I'll go post in your other thread (since this seems to have turned into a Hivemind typa thing) that I'm interested.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> homebrew can be hard to get info acorss the boards, one has to introduice the whole setting to people not familar at all with it.  It is easier to do a published setting people are going to understand and be more familar with.



You can have the same challenges with homebrew off the boards too, though.  I guess it's just a mindset for or against homebrews mostly.  I'm definitely for them; I've very rarely actually played in a published setting.

Although I'd love a good Dark Sun, Planescape, Eberron, Dark*Matter, Traveller or Delta Green game right about now.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> You can have the same challenges with homebrew off the boards too, though.  I guess it's just a mindset for or against homebrews mostly.  I'm definitely for them; I've very rarely actually played in a published setting.




it is easiers to explain things in person then on the boards.  With published setting, less needs to be explained.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> What's wrong with a homebrew, anyway?  I love a good homebrew.  And I like a mediocre one as well as most published settings.



Well, all right, nothing.  If I didn't like homebrews, I'd be a hypocrite.  People talking about their homebrews is like people talking about their characters, though.

At least, the stereotype I always hear about.  One person is like, "Oh, you play D&D?  I have a 52nd level Half-Dragon Fiendish Primal Rogue/Fighter/Ranger/Wizard/Paladin who just killed Kord!  We went into a dungeon and I threw my dagger through five Balor's heads in the same round!  My mount is a Dire Celestial Tarrasque!" and goes on and on and on... and the other guy is like, "... Yeah?  Oh.  Great.  (I wanna shoot myself in the head)  Oh, that's cool.  You can-- is there a rul-- oh, right, standard D&D, yes."

I've played in some good homebrews, though, so I'm probably just being irrational.  I'd consider running a game after I finished my first story arc in my first PbP game.  I have a pretty good GM (although absent) and I want to see how the mechanical stuff is handled.  I could read through other PbP games, but I think it's different when you're actually going through it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Blame Vecna.



I do.  Every day.


 Oh, what now?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its a great game......



  Yeah, I've heard lots of good things about Paranoia.  Really intense and fun.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, all right, nothing.  If I didn't like homebrews, I'd be a hypocrite.  People talking about their homebrews is like people talking about their characters, though.



Did I ever tell you about that homebrew I made once with floating islands?  Submitted that one to the WotC setting competition, I did...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is easiers to explain things in person then on the boards.  With published setting, less needs to be explained.



True.  That's why I'm also working on a website that has all the essential information.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did I ever tell you about that homebrew I made once with floating islands?  Submitted that one to the WotC setting competition, I did...



 
Hm, Chrono Trigger would make for a neat D&D game.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

the problem with homebrew and characters is with people who just don't know how to tell the interesting things about them, they get caught up in the game defintions not realizing that that is not what people are interesting in hearing.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> True.  That's why I'm also working on a website that has all the essential information.



Did I ever tell you about that time I made a website for my homebrew?  I could tell you all about it...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> turned into a Hivemind typa thing




I'll let you in on a little secret, all threads are Hivemind threads......


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Did I ever tell you about that time I made a website for my homebrew?  I could tell you all about it...



I'm going to kick you.
That's what your sig is for.  

Actually, I like browsing through homebrew sites because it gives me ideas on how to organize my own.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Heh. I'm not much of a world builder so I never played much in worlds I created myself. (Nor in anyone else's homebrew worlds, considering I've always been the GM 90%+ of the time and almost all exceptions were set in published settings.) I usually used published settings.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'll let you in on a little secret, all threads are Hivemind threads......



All threads lead to Rome.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> All threads lead to Rome.




not anymore, they all lead to Wizards of the Coast!!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not anymore, they all lead to Wizards of the Coast!!



 Maybe WotC could move to Rome?


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> not anymore, they all lead to Wizards of the Coast!!



 Until either White Wolf or Green Ronin buys D&D off of them...


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I'm going to kick you.
> That's what your sig is for.



It's in my sig too...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> It's in my sig too...



Yeah, I know.  I was pointing out the redudancy.  I want to now make a huge sig where every letter is a different site.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I know.  I was pointing out the redudancy.  I want to now make a huge sig where every letter is a different site.



I think there's a character limit.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 16, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just post:
> 
> OD&D(1974) is the only true game. All the other editions are just poor imitations of the real thing.
> 
> on every single thread of every forum. i'm sure you'll reach Crothian's count.




As Diaglo gives away _his_ secret........


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> As Diaglo gives away _his_ secret........



 I don't think something that everyone knows counts as a secret.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

It's gotten old. (Some might say it did a long time ago.)


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's gotten old. (Some might say it did a long time ago.)





part of the fun is seeing people react to it though


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

The post reports especially.



Spoiler



Not. In case it's not clear I'm joking.


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's gotten old. (Some might say it did a long time ago.)



 Ba dum bum CHING!

Thanks.  He'll be here all week.  Try the veal!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> The post reports especially.




Speaking of which, so who are the biggest whiners?  Wjo reports the most bad posts?


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

Can't tell you that. Sorry. 

(Nor do I really remember anyone in particular, so it can't be too bad.)

In any case, people reporting too much happens almost never - much the reverse.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

I figured you couldn't say, doesn't stop me from asking though.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> Try the veal!



Pfft.  He's a vegetarian.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm just glad nobody even comes to mind. It means people aren't abusing the system, which is cool.

I think I've seen it once, like, 2 years ago. Some poster apparently reported every post he saw of a guy he often quarreled with that IIRC could be interpreted as impolite. We quickly put a stop to it, though.

Anyway. I'd like more people to report posts (when it's appropriate). Oh well.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 16, 2005)

i report the ones I think ar ebad, but frankly I don't run into that many....


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Of course you don't - you're too busy with posting to read much, aren't you?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

no, I'm too busy create the posts that people report!!


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

I've reported, I dunno, probably 5 posts in the last 3 or 4 years.  Most of them have been in the last six months.  Either civility and common sense are on the decline, or I'm getting cranky in my old age.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 17, 2005)

Ive never reported a post, but I prolly should have, anything over 3 pages on Rules is prolly a fight, it may just be a polite one.  Can I report a post for blatent stupidity? 
what if all that members threads are dumb, he keeps sucking me in with intresting titles then I read them and holy cow.  Allright done venting, but it just happened again this afternoon. 
I need to remember to read the authour as well as the title.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I've reported, I dunno, probably 5 posts in the last 3 or 4 years.  Most of them have been in the last six months.  Either civility and common sense are on the decline, or I'm getting cranky in my old age.



Were some of them spammers, maybe? We're getting a lot of these lately. (Not that it helps them much any more, now.)


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> Can I report a post for blatent stupidity?




well, you can, but that might mean you will be reporting a lot of posts!!!!


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, you can, but that might mean you will be reporting a lot of posts!!!!



 Right. And we'd have to hire like 50 more mods if we wanted to moderate that.

And I'd be hard-pressed to name even 5 non-mods I _know_ would be up to the job.


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Were some of them spammers, maybe? We're getting a lot of these lately. (Not that it helps them much any more, now.)



Yeah, one was a person pushing his religion in about half a dozen different forums.  I knew if we kept ripping on Jack Chick it would happen at some point.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Right. And we'd have to hire like 50 more mods if we wanted to moderate that.
> 
> And I'd be hard-pressed to name even 5 non-mods I _know_ would be up to the job.




Thankfully you all haven't been stupid enough to make a me a mod yet......


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Yeah, one was a person pushing his religion in about half a dozen different forums.  I knew if we kept ripping on Jack Chick it would happen at some point.




Plus we all know the Computer is the one true god......


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

I think that spammer might have been unrelated. _Might_ - they hit a lot of boards.


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Plus we all know the Computer is the one true god......



I'm reporting that as a patently religious post.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Thankfully you all haven't been stupid enough to make a me a mod yet......



 Also, we'd need to review your entire posting history first anyway and we just don't have the manpower to do that.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I'm reporting that as a patently religious post.




convert and you won't have a problem with it....

don't and it'll be considered treason!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Also, we'd need to review your entire posting history first anyway and we just don't have the manpower to do that.




I asure you, its all fine.  I'd never hide a bad comment in the bowls of a hivemind thread or post something wrong in some other thread that the mods won't be reading...honest......


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> convert and you won't have a problem with it....
> 
> don't and it'll be considered treason!!



I'll need to save that quote for the next time someone asks about converting an older module to 3.5.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

sounds good


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> I'll need to save that quote for the next time someone asks about converting an older module to 3.5.



Original (1974) D&D  Oh, never mind.  Not my schtick.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> And I'd be hard-pressed to name even 5 non-mods I _know_ would be up to the job.



There's some pretty good guys who are keeping high enough profiles I bet they could pull it off.  Folks like Rel, maybe.  Or... um... I'm sure I can think of another one or two.

All I know for sure is that I'd be a lousy mod, if anyone ever got desperate enough to ask me.  I'm way too cranky.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 17, 2005)

I've often wondered who has the most people on his ignore list. I'm inclined to believe it's Diaglo, but I could be wrong.

If not who has the most, what is the most number of people that someone is ignoring on here.  That would be equally interesting.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Cyberzombie has a lot of peopel as he is easily annoyed with people and also can be very annoying, so I can see him on plenty on ignore lists as well.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

I've always figured I'm on a lot of folk's ignore list, because I come across as pretty abrasive.  I'm always having folks tell me that I need to calm down when I actually was pretty calm all along.

If diaglo's got a big ignore list, he's a good candidate for most ignored and most ignoring!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd think I would be too, as getting rid of my posts makes these boards easier to browse.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 17, 2005)

Hm, I wonder if anyone here said anything interesting...


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

I had 20 something at one point, then cleared it off.  It was back up to about 10 within a few days.

Diaglo said he had about 90 at the time.

There was thread over on nutkin/nuthing/damnationarmyland about ignore lists a while back.


----------



## francisca (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've always figured I'm on a lot of folk's ignore list, because I come across as pretty abrasive.  I'm always having folks tell me that I need to calm down when I actually was pretty calm all along.
> 
> If diaglo's got a big ignore list, he's a good candidate for most ignored and most ignoring!



I think you were on mine at one point.  No longer, however.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> It's gotten old. (Some might say it did a long time ago.)




Diaglo has that thing about "flogging dead horses".......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I'm too busy create the posts that people report!!





Yeah. We should report this post for bad grammar......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, you can, but that might mean you will be reporting a lot of posts!!!!




Yeah, like those by a certain poster named "Crothian"......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Also, we'd need to review your entire posting history first anyway and we just don't have the manpower to do that.




Nor the need to go buy another server after this query blows up the current one.....


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah. We should report this post for bad grammar......




please, with the state of grammer in the school system today, my mistakes would still get me a solid B in public schools!!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Yeah, like those by a certain poster named "Crothian"......




Who is this Crothian of which you speak?  I think I might have him on my ignore list.....


----------



## Darkness (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There's some pretty good guys who are keeping high enough profiles I bet they could pull it off.  Folks like Rel, maybe.  Or... um... I'm sure I can think of another one or two.
> 
> All I know for sure is that I'd be a lousy mod, if anyone ever got desperate enough to ask me.  I'm way too cranky.



 Yeah, there certainly are some. I'm not sure I could come up with 5 that are also well-known by the admins, but it's not impossible. (Not that there's a need, of course.)

As for ignore lists, I tend not to use one in EN World. There's little need, for several reasons, and there are other good reasons for me not to as well.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I'm reporting that as a patently religious post.



Citizen Fran-C-R-1 report for termination


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'd think I would be too, as getting rid of my posts makes these boards easier to browse.....



Got to admit I have been tempted, but it make these hive threads tiny...

At the moment I don't have anyone on my ignore list - and I don't know if anyone has me on their ignore list or just doesn't pay attention to my posts.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> please, with the state of grammer in the school system today, my mistakes would still get me a solid B in public schools!!




And in some school systems, the honor roll.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> Diaglo said he had about 90 at the time.



Good heavens!  When I was at my high of about 25-30 I thought that was pretty excessive.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Good heavens!  When I was at my high of about 25-30 I thought that was pretty excessive.





i'm hovering around 99 currently. i took two guys off my list and wish i hadn't cuz i can't put them back on it now.

heck, i tried to get banned from their hosted forums by begging in the meta forum just so i didn't see their posts anymore.

no dice.


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2005)

No one on my ignore list here... But man if only they could install one at work...I work at Wal-mart for thoes who dont know, and if there was some sort of personal ignore list so certian people just werent around, or at least would be "ignored"  god that would make my life so much better.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> please, with the state of grammer in the school system today, my mistakes would still get me a solid B in public schools!!




grammar.


----------



## der_kluge (Mar 17, 2005)

These people that you guys ignore, are they prolific posters, or are these obscure people who show up and say something stupid?  While I've certainly seen some of the latter, most of the people on pages 1-4 are pretty top notch folks.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Well, I'm not currently ignoring anybody, I don't think, but when I was, it was mostly the latter.  Some of them weren't so obscure at one point in time; they'd show up, have an extremely prolific run, and then fade away again.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

hong was the first on my list. i've added and deleted him so many times i can't remember where he falls.

and then of course Bugaboo.

they just grate on my last nerve.

heck, i've got Rel on both my lists. buddy and ignore.

and the blue smurf was instantly on my list. but i've had issues with him on multiple message boards.


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2005)

You just dont like anyone  do you diaglo! 

*dont put me on your list*


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Bugaboo?  Hasn't he been MIA for a good... four years or so now?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Bugaboo?  Hasn't he been MIA for a good... four years or so now?





why risk it?

like i said, i took a couple guys off. and now can't put them back.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 17, 2005)

Why not?  Because your list is maxed out?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

ASH said:
			
		

> You just dont like anyone  do you diaglo!
> 
> *dont put me on your list*





you are my favorite pokecollector.

i choose you.   


actually i have 20+ people on my buddy list.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 17, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Why not?  Because your list is maxed out?




visit this thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=122884


----------



## ASH (Mar 17, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you are my favorite pokecollector.
> 
> i choose you.
> 
> ...



 

You know you are the first person here, and any site so far to make fun of that....I actually only found out a year ago that "Ash" was the main character's name on pokeman.....see its my initials.


----------



## hong (Mar 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> hong was the first on my list. i've added and deleted him so many times i can't remember where he falls.




IGNORE ME, DAMN YOUR BUCK-TOOTHED AVATAR!! *WHY* *WON'T* *YOU* *IGNORE* *ME*!!!!

*cry*


----------



## hong (Mar 18, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Good heavens!  When I was at my high of about 25-30 I thought that was pretty excessive.



 This sentence really needs "women a night" inserted somewhere in the middle.


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 18, 2005)

hong said:
			
		

> This sentence really needs "women a night" inserted somewhere in the middle.




Do you have a camera in my room?!


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you are my favorite pokecollector.
> 
> i choose you.
> 
> ...




I've only got abt 5 people on my buddy list..... there's a greater # on the larger, ones I see email from, usually from yahoogroups, on the "recent buddies" list... (need to cull that list some)


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 18, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Do you have a camera in my room?!




Do webcams count?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 18, 2005)

Congrats Joshua! Personally I'll be at 1,300 posts before I call it a night, maybe more. That averages about 216 posts per month that I've been here! Thats not bad. And its not like all my posts are worthless, I do contribute!


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 18, 2005)

I've not yet added anyone to my buddy list, but I should do with the other people I game with. 

I wonder if I'm on anyone's ignore list yet?


----------



## francisca (Mar 18, 2005)

None on my buddy list either.  Exactly what is the benefit?


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 18, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> None on my buddy list either.  Exactly what is the benefit?



Well, that's just the problem with it.  If private messaging were a more universal feature, it might be useful, but it's not really as it stands.  I made a buddy list, but I've ignored it for heck, at least six months now.  It's a dead feature as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Congrats Joshua! Personally I'll be at 1,300 posts before I call it a night, maybe more.



Night didn't go according to plan?  You're at 1296.


----------



## Kemrain (Mar 18, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Congrats Joshua! Personally I'll be at 1,300 posts before I call it a night, maybe more. That averages about 216 posts per month that I've been here! Thats not bad. And its not like all my posts are worthless, I do contribute!





			
				Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Night didn't go according to plan?  You're at 1296.



I think the cat's got his tongue.

- Kemrain the Ba Dum Ching.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 18, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Night didn't go according to plan?  You're at 1296.



I noticed that and thought of going into a posting frenzy to beat him to 1300, but couldn't be bothered - after all I'm nearly on my March objective of getting to 2ppd and just need to make a plan for April now.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 18, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> I noticed that and thought of going into a posting frenzy to beat him to 1300, but couldn't be bothered - after all I'm nearly on my March objective of getting to 2ppd and just need to make a plan for April now.



That'd've been funny, though.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 19, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> That'd've been funny, though.



But as I've got a bit selfconscious about o/t posts I'd have found it really difficult. Oh well, might start a story hours soon as that's a good guilt free source of post count.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> But as I've got a bit selfconscious about o/t posts I'd have found it really difficult. Oh well, might start a story hours soon as that's a good guilt free source of post count.




SH's are good, PbP's are good....OT is bad.  Remember that.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 19, 2005)

The scarey thing about Crothian is that he posts like this in more then one place...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 19, 2005)

was that the scarey thing...or the sad thing.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 20, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> But as I've got a bit selfconscious about o/t posts I'd have found it really difficult. Oh well, might start a story hours soon as that's a good guilt free source of post count.



Well, he's at 1300 flat now.

What a shame.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 20, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> The scarey thing about Crothian is that he posts like this in more then one place...



Just Crothian?  

Besides, you should be used to it by now.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 20, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Just Crothian?
> 
> Besides, you should be used to it by now.



Okay Crothian isn't the only one, but I was startled to find he had over 8,000 posts at Randomlings House as well as the posts here. For me I probably have my  most posts over at the Necromancer games boards with 3,600 and less here, and lots less at Randomlings.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

okay, 5k at randomlings.  that's it, and a few hundred here and there on many many other boards.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> okay, 5k at randomlings.  that's it, and a few hundred here and there on many many other boards.



My memory failed me a bit there, sorry for the exaggeration Crothian.

Wonder if I'll make my goal of 2ppd by end of march though - currently at 1.96 approx, so I somehow think its very likely as I just need a few more than the 2 each day to push that average up.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

well, it is simple math.  Figure out how long you have been here and county the days.  Then multiple that by the numbe of posts per day you need to get to.  Then that is your goal.  Of course with each passing day that number gets a little higher.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 20, 2005)

It sort of like Treadmill math 
Okay I have run 2.5 miles in 26 minutes so in order to hit 3 miles in the next 4 minutes i need to raise the speed to...... 
Ive still given upon the math, I hit 2 per day in my first year here and am headed for 2.5 per day and 1000 posts,  Ill hit them both eventually. 
Must not do more math ...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

MAth is easy, fun, and if you don't like it you need to stop playing d20


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, it is simple math.  Figure out how long you have been here and county the days.  Then multiple that by the numbe of posts per day you need to get to.  Then that is your goal.  Of course with each passing day that number gets a little higher.



I know that roughly 6ppd at the current time will increase my average by about .1 so I'm trying to post at about 10ppd or so which should help push the average up more quickly, of course then I'd need a new goal to aim at.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

you really shouldn'ty have posting goals, you should really just post and have fun and not care


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> MAth is easy, fun, and if you don't like it you need to stop playing d20




I know my problem is realy that I will do math for no real reason,  Example (making champions charaters for fun.)  when I should be fishing for ideas on what to do with my players next week.  Rather than fussing withmy postcount.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

Champions is fun, and that's gaming oriented postive stuff.  Unless of course you aren't playing Champions right now.....


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 20, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Champions is fun, and that's gaming oriented postive stuff.  Unless of course you aren't playing Champions right now.....




Ive never played a champions game that lasted more than 3 sessions. The system sucks. 
But making characters is a blast, I have actually convinced myself to stop this however, I prolly dont even have all those modifiers memorized anymore.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

I never found the system that bad but it could be better.  But it has also been ages since I've played...wow, over a decade


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 20, 2005)

really? not bad 12d6 count the total, then the 6's and 1's apply vs 2 differernt defensive levels.  
vs body and stun then calculate Knockback and chance of con stunning - 
okay so it has been 6 years since I tried to assemble a campaign - some sort of alien invasion senerio.  
The games I did play there was always a lot more tinkering with numbers and powers then roleplaying, and combats, just took forever.  

I stll use the notation KS: arcane and PS: merchant in D&D for Knowledge and Proffesion skills. As a hold over from the champions though.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh, for us we learned that it ernt faster if only one person really understaood the rules and just figured out everything based on die rolls.  But as the rest of us learned I guess we were just used to doing it quickly.  But we never tinkered with the numbers and really didn;t care about the mechanics, it was just fun.


----------



## Steve Jung (Mar 20, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> It sort of like Treadmill math
> Okay I have run 2.5 miles in 26 minutes so in order to hit 3 miles in the next 4 minutes i need to raise the speed to......
> Ive still given upon the math, I hit 2 per day in my first year here and am headed for 2.5 per day and 1000 posts,  Ill hit them both eventually.
> Must not do more math ...



If Crothian is posting at 5 posts per day and Evilhalfling is posting in the other direction at 2 posts per day, where will they meet?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Gen Con??


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 21, 2005)

should my finances allow it ...*sigh* 
I have an uncle that lives in Milwaukee, and he didn't mind me, a few friends or my brother-in-law staying for a weekend.  Indianapolis is further and costlier. 

but assuming crotian is posting -5 per day and I am positive the answer is post #4794
in about 4 years.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

mental note, avoid everyone in about 4 years....


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 21, 2005)

*shocked and hurt*  You won't love me anymore in 4 years?  Whatever will I do with my freetime?  Wait, this is why I have video games and far to many rpg books laying around...  *wades through a stack of D&D books randomly*


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *shocked and hurt*  You won't love me anymore in 4 years?  Whatever will I do with my freetime?  Wait, this is why I have video games and far to many rpg books laying around...  *wades through a stack of D&D books randomly*





Not you, the Halfling....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> mental note, avoid everyone in about 4 years....




Mental note: ignore Crothian's super insane post count in four years! It'd probably be somewhere in the mid-six-digit area by then......


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

ya, cause my post rate is going to increase by thitry fold!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you really shouldn'ty have posting goals, you should really just post and have fun and not care



... What if that is fun for him?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> If Crothian is posting at 5 posts per day and Evilhalfling is posting in the other direction at 2 posts per day, where will they meet?



Four miles off the coast of Boston?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> Mental note: ignore Crothian's super insane post count in four years! It'd probably be somewhere in the mid-six-digit area by then......



His posts are going to have little baby posts...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What if that is fun for him?




THen he really needs to look into this whole d20 thing...I hear it's big!!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> THen he really needs to look into this whole d20 thing...I hear it's big!!!



Never heard of it.  Is that like 20 questions?

And, he can enjoy d20 as much as posting.  That's not a crime.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 21, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.  Is that like 20 questions?
> 
> And, he can enjoy d20 as much as posting.  That's not a crime.



This gives me an idea, maybe I should roll a D20 each day for how many times to post.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 21, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> This gives me an idea, maybe I should roll a D20 each day for how many times to post.





i roll a d1000.

but i am the lozr when it comes to good rolls.


----------



## BOZ (Mar 21, 2005)

you know... there are people who prefer quality over quantity.

...says the guy with one of the biggest postcounts on the forums.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, I'm not sure you want to go there, BOZ...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> you know... there are people who prefer quality over quantity.
> 
> ...says the guy with one of the biggest postcounts on the forums.




it is about quality though, if any of use had 10k of crap posts it would be widely known about on these baords and i imagien people would have spoken up about it by now


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 21, 2005)

Yeah, it'd be hard to hide having more crap posts than most people had total.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 21, 2005)

and people on these boards have long memories.....


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 21, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is about quality though, if any of use had 10k of crap posts it would be widely known about on these baords and i imagien people would have spoken up about it by now



 Everyone might just be being polite to you.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Not on these boards with these people....


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> His posts are going to have little baby posts...




OMG! His posts are like Energizer Bunnies.... They keep coming and coming and coming.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.  Is that like 20 questions?
> 
> And, he can enjoy d20 as much as posting.  That's not a crime.




It is in the state of Arkansas. They had to make a law abt something to make up for the "you can marry your 1st cousin" law.......


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 22, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> ... What if that is fun for him?




Whatever floats his....erm.....boat.... yeah! That's it!


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 22, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> This gives me an idea, maybe I should roll a D20 each day for how many times to post.



Actually I'm going to change it to make it I roll a D20 each day for how many off topic posts I do - silly not to reply to useful stuff in the other forums if it exceeded my die roll - and on a 20 it'll be a crit and I roll the D20 again and add that to the first 20 - going to start this experiment from tomorrow.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Actually I'm going to change it to make it I roll a D20 each day for how many off topic posts I do - silly not to reply to useful stuff in the other forums if it exceeded my die roll - and on a 20 it'll be a crit and I roll the D20 again and add that to the first 20 - going to start this experiment from tomorrow.





just hold out and make a better roll the next day and go back to the topic and reply.

that's what i do.


----------



## Darkness (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it is about quality though, if any of use had 10k of crap posts it would be widely known about on these baords and i imagien people would have spoken up about it by now



Right, I think most high-post count EN Worlders don't have _that_ high a crap post percentage.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 22, 2005)

a d20 a day of posts? how bout 2d8 instead, having to post 17 times on a slow weekend would get really dull and posting only one when the board is jumping would be hard.  Jvn1 and Crothian - may hit 20 a day but it would make me see enworld as work 

as for crap posts - I woulds say some of my non ot posts were meaningless 
but how do you figure if an OT post has value ? esp a hivemind  OT post.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

don't worry, we know if it has meaning.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 22, 2005)

If ENWorld is it, Please let me know
If ENWorld ain't love you'd better let me know
If ENWorld is it, I want to know
If ENWorld ain't love baby, just say so



Okay, so I have been listening to a little too much Huey Lewis lately......


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

It's Hip to be Square


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 22, 2005)

Boy, has this thread really taken on a life of its own...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Boy, has this thread really taken on a life of its own...




Hey, I need your e-mail address so I can send you your Paranoia character!!  

And to keep with the Huey Lewis theme:  Time to go Back in time!!


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 22, 2005)

joshuadyal at gmail dot com

But, as I said on that earlier thread, I'm going out of town later this week and will be away for a good week and a half; possibly more before I can really dive back into the boards, depending on what kind of backlog of crap at work I get.

Oh, and let's go back to talking about who's on who's ignore lists...


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, and let's go back to talking about who's on who's ignore lists...




i've added a couple more since last we talked about it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 22, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Actually I'm going to change it to make it I roll a D20 each day for how many off topic posts I do - silly not to reply to useful stuff in the other forums if it exceeded my die roll - and on a 20 it'll be a crit and I roll the D20 again and add that to the first 20 - going to start this experiment from tomorrow.



We call that an s20.  ... Well, I do, anyway.  s-dice are stress dice and can be botched/criticalled.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 22, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> i've added a couple more since last we talked about it.



I've actually taken a few people off.  Not that I had many left anyway...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

still no one on my ignore list, though Nisarg comes close.  He rarely offers anything good about the thread he posts in and many times just comes off rude and never seems to want a discussion.

So, name names.  Who's on your ignore list?  Who is close, who have you removed?


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, name names.





my buddy list:

annadobritt  
 howandwhy99  
 JoeBlank  
-- Offline -- 
 Algolei  
 Angelsboi  
 arielslover  
 Bendris Noulg  
 biorph  
 Cog  
 Col_Pladoh  
 Froof  
 Geoffrey  
 Isida Kep'Tukari  
 Mercule  
 Methuslah  
 Olgar Shiverstone  
 reichtfeld  
 Rel  
 the Jester


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm not your buddy???


----------



## diaglo (Mar 22, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm not your buddy???





you are now.

i like the instant add.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Cool, I can now brag about this to all my friends.  They will be so jealous!!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 22, 2005)

Huh. 
I have two people on my ingore list they both joined in 2/05 
and prolly got put there for being stupidly argumentive in rules threads. 
Im not sure I have ever seen one of thier posts blocked since I quit reading the threads where they annoyed me. 
There is another I am keeping an eye on, but he mostly posts in threads that he started, and I try and avoid his threads, as they are always bad.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 22, 2005)

Come on, names people...we want names, what is the fun of dishing dirt if you don't attach a name to it.  

And its Sirthorn or something like that, right??


----------



## Cyberzombie (Mar 22, 2005)

I actually have fewer people on my Ignore list than I thought.  Though I just added one after reading the "Settings - Your least favourite setting" thread in General Discussion.  It's the sort of thread you expect someone to be a jerk in.  I just take exception to someone being a jerk off-topic from the thread!  Sheesh.

As for people on my list -- most of 'em I don't know; they were being obnoxious and I blew 'em away.  I went out of my way to add Upper_Krust, for the way he used to spam EVERYTHING with his "Immortal Micromanagement System".  And I added Karinsdad.  I remember him from way back in the day.  He was one of the reasons I left ENWorld soon after it started.  But now -- now we have my sweet, precious Ignore list and I never have to see him again.  Mwah hah hah hah!!!!!!!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Come on, names people...we want names, what is the fun of dishing dirt if you don't attach a name to it.
> 
> And its Sirthorn or something like that, right??




yes.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 23, 2005)

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I actually have fewer people on my Ignore list than I thought.  Though I just added one after reading the "Settings - Your least favourite setting" thread in General Discussion.  It's the sort of thread you expect someone to be a jerk in.  I just take exception to someone being a jerk off-topic from the thread!  Sheesh.



Oooh, now everyone's gonna go try and figure out who it is!  I wonder if it's me because of that little anime digression?

Although if that's being a jerk...


> As for people on my list -- most of 'em I don't know; they were being obnoxious and I blew 'em away.  I went out of my way to add Upper_Krust, for the way he used to spam EVERYTHING with his "Immortal Micromanagement System".  And I added Karinsdad.  I remember him from way back in the day.  He was one of the reasons I left ENWorld soon after it started.  But now -- now we have my sweet, precious Ignore list and I never have to see him again.  Mwah hah hah hah!!!!!!!



Eh, I don't see either of those anymore even though they're not on my ignore list.

Actually, at present, I don't think anyone's on my ignore list.  Although mostly the ones I had were guys who weren't actively bad; they just never said anything I wanted to hear, and they always posted stupid posts that said absolutely nothing.

I've been tempted to add Nisarg, since he's typically just going around with a chip on his shoulder trying to start a fight about pretty much anything.  But I kinda like watching threads he posts in, sorta like you get morbidly fascinated with watching a car wreck.  Besides, I'm pretty sure I'm on his ignore list, based on how he completely past by remarks on his ignorant comments about Eberron.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm just waiting for him to get banned, he has to be close by now


----------



## francisca (Mar 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I've actually taken a few people off.  Not that I had many left anyway...



I cleared mine after those posts the other day.

I added someone today.

Obviously, it wasn't you.


----------



## francisca (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for him to get banned, he has to be close by now



Should we start a Deadpool?


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I cleared mine after those posts the other day.
> 
> I added someone today.
> 
> Obviously, it wasn't you.




who was it?


----------



## francisca (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> who was it?



I don't kiss and tell.

Or hit and run and tell, for that matter.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Mar 23, 2005)

That's bad when you have to have an ignore list....... which I don't have. I can ignore a poster the "old-fashioned" way without putting him/her on a "list"....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont have anyone on my ignore list, and never intend to add anyone.
I have Crothian, Piratecat and Upper Krust on my buddy list so far!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Mar 23, 2005)

Whoops, I forgot that I had Merlion on my buddy list.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

francisca said:
			
		

> I don't kiss and tell.
> 
> Or hit and run and tell, for that matter.




Iyou know you want too.....make you feel good.....


----------



## francisca (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Iyou know you want too.....make you feel good.....



No. not really.  Sorry, your oozness.  I'm not biting.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

the force is strong with this one.......


----------



## BOZ (Mar 23, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That's bad when you have to have an ignore list....... which I don't have. I can ignore a poster the "old-fashioned" way without putting him/her on a "list"....




same here.    though plenty of people have irritated me at one time or another, no one has bothered me consistently enough that i never want to see what they say again...


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2005)

*here is the list from A to Z*

edit: it doesn't want me to cut and paste. anyone know how they have the list set up so i don't have to type all these bloody names?

Ignore List


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2005)

i guess i could save it and make it into an attachment. but that is just too tacky.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 23, 2005)

Currently my ignore list is : <blank>

If I want to ignore people I'm doing it the old fashioned way

My buddy list has: S'Mon and that's it so far, no reflection on anyone else.

I'm not sure that the buddy list is a big use for me as I don't use IM.


----------



## Desdichado (Mar 23, 2005)

There used to be a few people on rpg.net that had their ignore lists in their sig files.  I always thought that was real classy.  :\


----------



## diaglo (Mar 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> There used to be a few people on rpg.net that had their ignore lists in their sig files.  I always thought that was real classy.  :\




i have no one on my ignore list on other sites.

ENWurld is the only place that makes me want to use one. and only cuz i'd go off on someone enough to bring the mods down on me.

so it is best if i just don't read their crap.


----------



## MonsterMash (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> It's Hip to be Square



Isn't it kind of hard for an ooze to be square?


----------



## francisca (Mar 23, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Isn't it kind of hard for an ooze to be square?



The gelatinous cube is an ooze.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Isn't it kind of hard for an ooze to be square?






			
				francisca said:
			
		

> The gelatinous cube is an ooze.




The secret is in the jello mold.....


----------



## mojo1701 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The secret is in the jello mold.....




Rosebud...


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Isn't it kind of hard for an ooze to be square?



Well, it depends on the container.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Rosebud...




just a sled and not even a very good one, you want a sled like they had in Christams Vacation.  It was even better then Cool Running's sled.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it depends on the container.




Personally, I like the star shaped ones.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Personally, I like the star shaped ones.



You must be the happiest ooze ever.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Well, it depends on the container.




I like the unopened ones with alchol inside them.  First you empty them, then convince the ooze to go in.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> You must be the happiest ooze ever.




Ya, just like at the end of It's a Wonderful Life when I consumed the whole cast......


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> I like the unopened ones with alchol inside them.  First you empty them, then convince the ooze to go in.




I don't drink alcohol though.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Ya, just like at the end of It's a Wonderful Life when I consumed the whole cast......



Must've been the director's cut.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I don't drink alcohol though.....



That's why you empty it first.  That's the fun part.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

well, they couldn't release that version for legal reasons, though they did have that great alternate ending on SNL about ten years back


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> well, they couldn't release that version for legal reasons, though they did have that great alternate ending on SNL about ten years back



Legal reasons?  But hungry oozes make for great drama!


----------



## Evilhalfling (Mar 23, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Legal reasons?  But hungry oozes make for great drama!




name one drama with an ooze.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Evilhalfling said:
			
		

> name one drama with an ooze.



That battle I had two weeks ago.  

Arcane oozes _suck_.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

You've been fighting my brothers!!!   those poor misunderstood oozes.....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> You've been fighting my brothers!!!   those poor misunderstood oozes.....



And here's another one, EvilHalfling! 

And the oozes were the agressors.  We were just walking along!


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

see, you were walking..you were being all "we are mighty, we have legs, we have mastered the art fire" I know how it is!!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> see, you were walking..you were being all "we are mighty, we have legs, we have mastered the art fire" I know how it is!!



Well, he was all "I am mighty, I don't need legs, I eat everything that has a mass."  And he was good with fire too!

This dispute may only be settled by a Neutral Outsider.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

oops, I think I ate him.....so, he was on my side, he said so in his final screams for mercy


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> oops, I think I ate him.....so, he was on my side, he said so in his final screams for mercy



But, in your case, on your side refers to being inside of you.  That's not quite what's supposed to count.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

yet, it is all we have.  Now, unless you want to find another neutral outside that you can eat....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Nah, ambiguous floating symbols don't eat Neutral Outsiders.  Some oozes make good jelly for toast, though...


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

great, you're like Prince now....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> great, you're like Prince now....



But cooler.  I float.

And play D&D.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 23, 2005)

you keep using that word "cool", I do not think it means what you think it means....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 23, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> you keep using that word "cool", I do not think it means what you think it means....




I mean colder.  Symbols don't have a source of body heat.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Mar 24, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I mean colder.  Symbols don't have a source of body heat.




I can help you with that!  I like fire and am TOTALLY willing to provide you with a great amount of body heat...and maybe a little charring, but regardless you Will Be Warm.


----------



## Algolei (Mar 24, 2005)

Is there a thread around here about guessing whose ignore lists you're on?  That might be kinda fun.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 24, 2005)

I tried for one, but no one would co operate....


----------



## Jdvn1 (Mar 24, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I can help you with that!  I like fire and am TOTALLY willing to provide you with a great amount of body heat...and maybe a little charring, but regardless you Will Be Warm.



Um.  Nah, I'll pass.  Thanks for the offer?


----------

